# This makes me want to go to Wisconsin



## Lunasong

New tourism ad featuring the Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ha! That was silly.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Well... I've made a few runs up to Wisconsin back in the day-- 
but not to see the Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra, unfortunately.

Can't speak with any authority about how they are now-- but I remember that, on the day, they were as capable of a fine performance as the orchestras from St. Louis, Minnesota, Detroit, or Cincinnati. I have a Zdeněk Mácal-led version of Smetana's _Ma Vlast_ on disc- played by the Milwaukee Symphony Orchestra, on the old Telarc label.


----------



## Lunasong

OK this makes me think Czech Republic is kinda cool.


----------



## Moira

Hehehe. That was silly, but fun.


----------



## Lunasong

Looks like JAX got the TRAX:


----------



## Lunasong

Like. New Troy Polamalu commercial. This guy is deep.


----------

